# Weight of an empty Camping Gaz 907 cylinder?



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Does anyone know the weight of an empty 907 cylinder?

Frank

(spent hours searching this site read about everything but  : )


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

A Camping Gaz 907 cylinder weighs around 3.7Kgs. The empty weight of each cylinder is stamped on the rim - LEER 3, 65KG as applicable.

Brian


----------

